# I'm A Father 150x's



## tocarmar (Mar 7, 2008)

Troy Meyers emailed me this week, 2 of my hybrids germinated this week!!!:clap::clap:

1) Paph. primulinum v. flavum x Paph. urbanianum est. 100 plants.
2)Paph. primulinum v. flavum x paph. argus est. 50 plants.

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey, remember your friends!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll babysitt for free!!!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations.

Getting germination is the first step. These are fun projects


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't babysit until they're seedlings.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 7, 2008)

Yay!! Congrats..!! I'm drooling over how those (barbatas x cochlos) will turn up... =P


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Mar 7, 2008)

WOO HOO!!

Congratulations!

Craig


----------



## jblanford (Mar 8, 2008)

That Is So Cool. Jim


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 8, 2008)

Jim you made the start... !!!!!!! I hope everyone of them grows well and flowers for you...


----------



## Ellen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations on the new babies! It's exciting to hear that your plants have germinated.


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 21, 2008)

The primary cross I did, primulinum var. flavum x argus, went from est. 50 plants to 170 plants.

Tom


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2008)

tocarmar said:


> The primary cross I did, primulinum var. flavum x argus, went from est. 50 plants to 170 plants.
> 
> Tom



That's a good sign for success.:clap:


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations !!!

It is always exciting to see your "Babies" germinate, and when they will start to bloom it will be even more exciting. I looked up both crosses, and neither one of them has been registered yet. Is this why you made them?

Robert


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 21, 2008)

Have any photos of the parents in bloom?


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 21, 2008)

Rick,
Yes, it is!!

Robert,
No, I didn't know that the crosses weren't registered when I did them. I just knew that I haven't seen any offered. I am hoping for a smaller Pinocchio with a bigger flower & a little more color.

AHAB,
I do!! I will post them when I find them.

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2008)

More plants to trade.


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 22, 2008)

This is the primulinum var. flavum pod parent for both crosses.







This is the pollin parent Paph. argus





Still looking for the urbanianum pics.

Tom


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go!!!


Ramon


----------



## Ellen (Jun 23, 2008)

Babysit? I'll adopt.


----------

